# R15 Software Update?



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a R15-300 and it has been acting strange for the last few days, going very slow changing channels, and now we are having trouble rewinding a live program. I also noticed that the software says 0x1334. Any one else having these troubles?

Thanks in advance


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current streaming FW online: www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Is there a way to force the receiver to get the 0x1332 software?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is dedicated forum: CE.


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't do a CE download, according to the receiver it downloaded on 3/22.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Anything what constituted as "a way to force the receiver to get the ..." usually discussing in CE forum.
Other way is wait when it will come to your IRD. Perhaps rebooting a few times could help.


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

I have reset the receiver a couple of times and both times it still has the 1334 software. I'm just wondering if any one else is having this issue?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll start by saying your problem is likely related to a hard drive starting to fail as opposed to a software/firmware problem, however it could also be the latter.

The link shows the current software for the R15-300 to be 1332. It is curious as to why you would have a higher version (1334), but not unheard of. To force a software download, you need to follow these steps.
1. Either go through the menu and do a reset (restart receiver). NOT a reset-all.
or - you can push the little red button by the access card.
2. The DVR will shut down and restart. As soon as the very first blue welcome screen appears, press the 0 2 4 6 8 buttons on your remote. Push that sequence, fairly rapidly, and one time only. Don't push any other buttons.
3. You should eventually see a screen that says something along the lines of Found new software, and then it will start downloading the software.
4. When the download is complete, the receiver will restart and boot up to live video.

This procedure should work most any time. If the software you download is the same as what you already have, it won't be installed. But there is no harm in forcing a download. 

There is a program called the CE program, which may result in your getting a different software version if you do the download during specific CE times. For more information on that, check the CE forum. Simply forcing a software download in and of itself, is not considered to be doing anything related to CE, and in fact is considered to be part of the normal installation procedure an installer follows when placing new equipment in service.


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you Carl. I will look into this when I get home from work.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If nothing else helps, you can try a RESET EVERYTHING, but keep in mind that will delete all recordings, series links, etc., and pretty much put the unit back to factory defaults.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That would be too much for the goal. I would wait for new FW what will be higher then your 0x1334. Perhaps the currently streaming *lower* number version prevent the box from *downgrading *?


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

I've heard of a new software version that may launch to help with the lock up issue when using DVR functions and trickplay but nothing nationally released. What is the date of the last download on your R15?


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. The download date says Tues, 3/22 at 2:10.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

fwdom said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The download date says Tues, 3/22 at 2:10.


That is the current national release of software for the R15-300. It is very solid (I have it on one of my R15-300's) The problems you are experiencing are specific to YOUR R15, probably a hard drive problem like Carl suggested.

If you'd like to really find out (possibly at the expense of some of your recordings) you can run the detailed diagnosics built in to the R15. Restart it and when the message "running receiver diagnostics" or something similar appears onscreen quickly press the SELECT key on your remote. You should enter diagnostics mode. You must use an IR remote set to address 00001 for this to work.

This extensive diagnostics menu lets you test every portion of the DVR. It even lets you do a complete reformat of the HDD if you desire (you will lose EVERYTHING). If you do decide to do a complete reformat of the HDD, it will take about 3 hours. When it is finished, you will re-enter the satellite settings so be sure to run INFO AND TEST prior to doing this and write down the settings so you can restore them. Then it will tell you that you need to activate the receiver. (It thinks you are an installer and it is brand new)

Unfortunately, you HAVE to call DirecTV and have one of the CSR's "refresh" the settings for this DVR. Doing it on the web or using the interactive phone system DOESN'T WORK. Trust me-I've done it to one of my R15-300's.

Let us know how it all works out. If you decide to do the reformat and run into a problem send me a private message on this system and I'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## fwdom (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for the suggestions, trust me, they will come in handy. I called DirecTV this morning to see what choices I had available. I've decided to upgrade to an HD DVR Receiver which I should get tomorrow morning. I don't know what receiver I will get, I didn't make a request for any one receiver.


----------



## revolg (Apr 7, 2012)

most likely you will get the hr24. now depending on the hr24-100 or hr24-500 could differ. they are a very solid receiver with a built in deca and a built in rf modulator. well, hope this is what you get.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

revolg said:


> most likely you will get the hr24. now depending on the hr24-100 or hr24-500 could differ. they are a very solid receiver with a built in deca and a built in rf modulator. well, hope this is what you get.


What data do you have that Texas is mostly installing HR24s?


----------

